
Clojure is not afraid of the GPU [Slides] - grzm
http://dragan.rocks/talks/EuroClojure2016/clojure-is-not-afraid-of-the-gpu.html
======
grzm
Corresponding blog post: [http://dragan.rocks/articles/16/Clojure-is-not-
afraid-of-the...](http://dragan.rocks/articles/16/Clojure-is-not-afraid-of-
the-GPU-slides-EuroClojure)

